# Finally got close enough to a coyote......



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

And missed. All I had was my shotgun this morning and after chukar hunting I decided to see if there were still a few doves around in an area. I seen quite a few EC doves not many morning doves but never could quite get a shot at them. I drove down the road and finally after trying to trap and get close enough for a shot at 3 coyotes down in an area I finally caught one against a fence line 20 yards away from me. He took off running so I fired a shot and he did one front flip but quickly got back up to full speed and I fired off two more shots to no avail. He ran about a mile until he was out of sight in some thick crap. Do you think I just peppered him when he did a flip or hit him a little bit? Either way I'll probably never get close to him again.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's kind of funny you mention it 1eye. A few years ago while hunting pheasants in your neck of the woods I shot at a fox that was too far out to be killed by a shotgun, but on a dead run. Right after I shot, he hit the ground doing sommersaults, but popped right back up and kept on going the way he had before I pulled the trigger. It didn't even phase him. I bet the same thing happened with you. You just peppered him good, but no pellets went in far enough to kill him.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> You just peppered him good, but no pellets went in far enough to kill him.


$%@#


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a similar experience Thursday night with a fox at about 160 yards, with only the muzzy, of course. He was sitting on his haunches with the only question being whether I wanted to chase off any deer left in the area. I decided I would wait until the last minute of legal shooting, but he was already gone.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, if no bunny huggers are reading this. The coyote ran over the hill and that will be his last run. If he did the flip, you got him. Bird shot will just take a little longer.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah the lead should get him after a few days. :twisted:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

A lethal hit?? I dunno, back in my trapping days it wasn't that uncommon to have shotgun pellets fall to the floor while skinning a fox......sometimes a couple of different sizes.


----------



## TRAPPER23 (Jun 3, 2008)

Dont feel bad I had one run in front of my truck the other day stopped about 45 yards away broadside and missed, of course i didn't have a rifle with me only had my glock 27 and thats along shot. Its amazing how you always see coyotes when you dont have a rifle and you always remember the ones that got away they make for great storys. The last month and a half has been awsome for coyote hunting we have been able to havest alot of them but let alot go(not by choice) so thier fur can get in good shape so i can make some money off of them come febuary.


----------



## TRAPPER23 (Jun 3, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> A lethal hit?? I dunno, back in my trapping days it wasn't that uncommon to have shotgun pellets fall to the floor while skinning a fox......sometimes a couple of different sizes.


I hear you there I always find old wounds from shot gun pellets when i am skinning them seems like thats the gun off choice for the farmers around here.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

While out pheasant hunting about 500 yards away from where I last saw that coyote I rolled I found a dead one where it had tucked itself up under the only two sage brush out in an open flat there were no roads/tire tracks in the area making me think anyone had dumped him there and it would have been easy to tell, so do you think this is the same coyote? It had been there a while to and was partly rotted but not a lot.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Very Possible.
Mostly wounded animals will hole up somewhere they feel safe and lick their wounds until they either get over it or die. He may not have been able to get to a better spot and settled for that one.

Many years ago, I jumped a fox while duck hunting and blasted him with 3" T shot from about thirty yards away. He rolled hard and I proceeded to look at my buddy and yell HELL YA! just as he completed his roll and ran away. Never got that second shot and am not sure of his eventual fate, but I DO know that it was one heck of a cold winter that year and the fur was THICK, so he might have lived.


----------

